# Favorite Virtualization Technology for VPS (Xen vs OpenVZ)



## shovenose (Jan 16, 2013)

I provide both OpenVZ and Xen virtual servers.
I'm wondering for techie people, what you prefer?

OpenVZ or Xen?

OpenVZ Pros:
-Better pricing since provider can oversell.
-Handles overselling well though
-Less overhead
-Easier backup

OpenVZ Cons:
-Overselling is easy, but not so detrimental
-Not complete virtualization; all OS share kernel.

Xen Pros:
-Dedicated servers
-Less likely to be oversold

Xen Cons:
-Higher overhead
-If oversold, you're basically f*cked.
-Pricing is higher for clients


----------



## v12dock (Jan 16, 2013)

How about HyperV or VMware 

I wouldn't consider OpenVZ a hypervisor its limited to Linux because its only a container.

I thought Xen allocated resources to each VM so everyone could have an equal share.

Cheap OpenVZ VPS can run great one day and then awful the next


----------



## shovenose (Jan 16, 2013)

Well,
I do not like ESXi because it has high overhead.
Never used their enterprise stuff.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea, I use VMWare with out any issues.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you considered using KVM/QEMU if this is a linux server hosting up the VMs? For any experienced *nix systems admin I would highly recommend KVM. It also won't cost you a dime and gives you full hardware virtualization. I use VMWare on Windows, but I tend to stay away from it on linux.


----------

